# How many eggs do pigeons lay in a month?



## Nazim Uddin Mahi (May 28, 2014)

My roller pigeons laid only one egg.but why?arent they supposed to lay 2 eggs?pls help me


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nazim you are posting on a thread that is several years old. You need to start a new thread with your question. However, alhtough pigeons USUALLY lay 2 eggs.......the second two days after the first........once in a while they will lay only one. Also very young or very old hens are more prone to lay one but even a healthy hen in her prime may occasionally lay only one.


----------

